# new here.....need some much needed help!



## joeriv5692 (Jan 4, 2012)

hey guys,

Im new here, but not new to rooting and adding roms to my Dinc2. but ive come across a major problem flashing my latest rom. i flashed the cm9 ics and everything went smooth as loading the new rom to the phone, but once it got done and restarted it did the normal htc screen and then the boot screen is black and the soft light keys light up. i tripled checked that i wiped everything before this rom. i tried the battery pull but nothing still the same problem. the phone charges but that is all. so i booted into bootloader and tried to geting to recovery but everytime i do this the radio is always asking to update? ive done this numerous times and still the same problem! the update is called radio_v2? this is new and i dont ever recall doing anything to the radio. i dont know if i have actually bricked my phone!!! please help i am know 100% that i did everything correctly. any ideas on what i can do or am i left with a nice paper weight!!

thanks

Joeriv5692


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

Pull your sdcard and put it in an adapter to remove the radio zip. You can probably even get to recovery through the bootloader once you pull the sd out. Then go ahead and do a full wipe in recovery and flash away. Id tell you the adb method but i dunno if you have the android sdk on your computer?


----------



## joeriv5692 (Jan 4, 2012)

thanks fixxer! that helped!!


----------

